# It pays to be Tiger



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

Did Tiger get a break or what?
Temporary immovable object, moved by outside agency, landing in an obstruction....so you give him a free drop! What about the 5 minute rule for looking for a ball? If the parking lot isn't out of bounds, why not play from the closest point of relief where the ball was found? I'm no rules expert by any means but, I don't think the rules committee really knew what to do on that chain of events.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

There was no OB markers past the 9th green, I say it's their own fault. The TIO was the grandstand, and if I understood correctly they split the distance and allowed him a drop from 100 yards to the closest point of relief.

As far as a 5 minute rule for looking for the ball...I don't really know, someone else will have to speak to that. They did allow the other group to play through though.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm a big Tiger fan, but that decision didn't make any sense to me. 

When I played this morning, I looked all over the place for something to formally indicate the status of areas where grass stopped and concrete or buildings began. There were no white stakes and there was nothing to indicate the roof of the Doral Hotel or clubhouse was OB. The closest thing was a series of metal posts with a low chain along the perimeter of the road over the back of the greens.

If I hit it 20-30 yards past the 9th or 18th greens, I would be on the grass across that road that separates the clubhouse and hotel area from the golf course and I would anticipate it to be something other than the golf course. None the less, if I were in the grass, I might play it or drop back across the road only to avoid hitting the traffic is constantly has going back and forth.

If I actually hit it on the roof, (overlooking the fact I wouldn't get access to it like Tiger), I would certainly consider the ball to be lost, unplayable, OB or just plain ridiculous considering how bad the shot would be to have gotten there in the first place. 

That bad a shot deserves a penelty. I feel Tiger got a break because he's Tiger. I wonder if someone like... (insert a name here)... would have gotten the same call?

No sour grapes... I don't like Tiger less, but I wonder if his huge personna is intimidating to the officials.


----------

